# Hydor mini heaters



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How many of you have Hydor mini heaters and what size tank do you have them in?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I have one in a four gallon, but it does squat. MAYBE raises the temp by one degree? I'm still not taking it out, though, since one degree is still one degree warmer than before. It worked better in smaller tanks, imo.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was thinking of using one for a 1.5 to 2 gallon tank.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I just checked the tank with the heater, and I now bow my head in shame. It's doing wonders for his tank. Poor Ace, Deimos, and Cyrus all have absolutely freezing tanks, and Bliss has his at 74. While not ideal, and still a little chilly, it's certainly better than the ice water that's in three named before. I would say go for it. It's better than having them freeze.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going to check at Petsmart to see what they have. I'm going to order a stealth visitherm for one of my 2.5 gallons. I have one in Jaden's tank and it keeps him toasty warm.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

The hydor mini heater makes me nervous with the fact it doesn't have any kind of thermostat on it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I guess you have to be really careful to monitor the temperature.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

but on the other hand- since its undergravel the fish isn't going to rub on it- it's not going to get detached- and its not an eyesore- i know from keeping reptiles for many years that a heater can be a dangerous thing if you're not careful with it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Are Hydor mini heaters meant to be buried under the gravel?


----------



## Jessiefish (Oct 2, 2009)

You can do either with it -- attach it to the side of the tank or put it under the gravel.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ok, thanks!


----------



## bettababe321 (May 13, 2009)

I had one in my one gallon and it made it too hot. But in my 5 gallon it works great. I have mine under the gravel and Kokomo likes to lay on it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think I'll try one in a one gallon. Just 1.5 and 2 gallons.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

let us know how it works out drama...........does the packaging info tell u what the thermostat is set on since u cant change it?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know when I'll be able to get out and get one. I may have to order one if I can't find it at Petsmart. But I'll let you know.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have one of the small Tetra brand they sell at Walmart in Herseys 2.5 gallon and it works great. It comes preset at I think 76 degrees and he is happy in there. I think it was about $15.00 but I can not remember.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have one of those in a 2.5 gallon. I don't have a thermometer in there so I don't know what the temperature is.


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

I had a Hydor Mini in my first tank, which was 2 gallons. Generally, it raised the temperature around 4-5 degrees for me. 

I got a bit scared of it after the first time I left it on overnight; it heated my tank up more than usual, to 84 degrees. I haven't used it since then. I really love my Hydor Theo heater though. <3


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I had one of those little ones (not a Hydor though) that came with my new 5 gal and it didn't do a thing. I'm too afraid to use them because they don't have any thermostat at all unlike the adjustable and preset ones. Seeing how I'm not home most of the time I really can't take the risk with fluctuating temps like that...not to mention that our house fluctuates a lot.

IMO it's just easier to spend $15 more on a good one.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can I use a 25 watt adjustable in a 1.5 gallon?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Honestly I've never tried it, but I think it could work as long as it is a very reliable heater such as the Visi-Therm Stealth. I have however used a 50 watt Visi-Therm Deluxe in a 5.5 gallon with no problems whatsoever, and I'm currently using it in my 5 gallon.

I'd say try it just keep a close eye on it for a while. You can always bring it back if it causes you problems.

Edit: HOLD ON A SECOND! I see a pic in your avatar, did you get a camera? If you did, we NEED pictures of your tanks and fish!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! Yes, Kim, you DID see an avatar! I FINALLY learned how to upload pics! I borrowed a neighbor's camera. I posted pics on my user profile page and there are blurry pics in the betta photo section of the forum. I'm still new at all this but I'm going to borrow my neighbor's camera again and see if I can get some better pics that aren't so blurry. I think I stood too close to the fish.


----------



## Synthisis (Jun 4, 2009)

I had 1 in a 2gal hospital tank under the sand. Kept the tank at a steady 76. Lower then I would have liked but did the job. I keep my 30gal at 82 lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think 76 is better than 70-72.


----------



## indiandi (Aug 19, 2009)

I have mine attached to the side of a 2.5 gal tank. We had a couple of cool days and nights last week, so I bought one and hooked it up. Within 24 hours it was a perfect temp and Diego was making his bubble nests. Then our days got back into the high 70s-low 80s. The water temp ticked a bit too high (83/84), so I shut it down. I have a feeling without a thermostat, I'm going to be doing a lot of pluging and un-pluging of the heater.


----------



## Elektra (Oct 12, 2009)

i got one because the thermometer was reading 68 degrees and it isn't even winter yet... if you look on the side of the box for the hydor brand it gives you a chart of approximately how much it should raise the water temp... so far no problems
I think i might invest in a timer to hook it to though so that it has times when it will not be on so that it doesn't get too hot though I don't think it will be a problem where i live now considering the dorm room can drop to like 50 degrees F if the room heater doesn't work


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I may try one if I can find one. I'm also going to order a stealth visitherm.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I have one in my 10 gallon. Not the optimum size lol, but so far the temp has been at a steady 79 since I put it in there.


----------

